# 15 minute DIY MFRB lightbox



## mike4066 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm sure this may make the photographers cringe, but for price it's pretty darn effective.  It's better than nothing and works fairly well considering. No i'm not a photographer, just a geek with a camera.


Items required
1) 1x MFRB
2) Duct tape
3) HVAC Tape or white copy paper for reflector.
4) Light source
5) Camera/tripod or some stable surface


1) Turn the MFRB inside out, so that the white surfaces are on the inside.
2) Cut a out the majority of one side of the MFRB
3) Drape pillow case over cutout
4) Setup light a fwe inches back from pillow case
5) Setup a reflector on opposite side of the box to bounce light.. (I used a piece of cardboard covered in aluminum hvac tape, but white printer paper could work as well.


Info for the example photo.
Canon T3i, 18-135mm lens, Yonguno 565ex flash remotely triggered by camera F/8, 1/2 second, 200ISO, +2 EV flash compensation (Because I turned off all the other lights in the basement)

Though i'm sure somewhat similar results could be achieved without DSLR and off camera flash. I will give that a try tomorrow with my point-and-shoot.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice pen! Good luck with the box!


----------



## Chromey (Jun 15, 2015)

Working on a similar project. I am waiting for some strip led lights to be delivered. (Should be here Wed) http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Ligh...sim_267_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0RZZNZ903XB267QX1CCA Lights come with double sided tape, I am going to tape on inside of box, then try various "filters" (old sheets and material), so the lights don't sparkle too bad on the bling on the pens. A friend has one, for his business (knifes) and gets good results. Box=Free / Various other stuff I had, so I was willing to try it. I am sure I will use the rest of lights left over at Christmas for something.


----------



## magpens (Jun 16, 2015)

Can't beat the price, eh?!! . Gonna hafta try this !!


----------



## mark james (Jun 16, 2015)

The pen AND the picture are beautiful Mike.  I suspect not many would have matched the box with the picture! :good:


----------

